# cant find this song anywhere



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

the only lyrics i remember is " put your sexy on" ..anyone know the song? ive been looking for it everywhere and i couldnt find it -.-


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

A google search of those lyrics bring up This Song....


and porn.


You might need to think up some more details.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks, il try it. but yeh, il try remembering other details.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 27, 2010)

Not that Stupid Justin Timblerlake song is it? "Sexy Back" Or whatever? The line in it would be "Get your sexy on."


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Not that Stupid Justin Timblerlake song is it? "Sexy Back" Or whatever? The line in it would be "Get your sexy on."


This was what I was thinking, too


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

maybe it that. well my sister loves Justiin timberlake, im finding it for her, cuz she wanted the song and i couldnt find it anywhere. il try it. thanks


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad I could help. Unless I was wrong. Then I'm sorry that i couldn't help.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

yeh thats the one, thanks alott. she finally stopped bugging me. lool


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 27, 2010)

No worries. Finally my OCD habit of hitting the seek button on my radio every 2 minutes while driving in my car has become useful.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

yehh, just in time too. lol


----------

